

Mapreduce & Hadoop Algorithms in Academic Papers (4th update - May 2011) - amund
http://atbrox.com/2011/05/16/mapreduce-hadoop-algorithms-in-academic-papers-4th-update-may-2011/

======
jergosh
Not sure about other areas, but judging from these papers, impact of Mapreduce
in biomedical field is negligible (2-3 citations for a paper is nothing). No
idea why that is -- there's a clear need for parallel computation -- perhaps
more traditional techniques as OpenMP see more use.

~~~
amund
check out: [http://abhishek-tiwari.com/2010/08/mapreduce-and-hadoop-
algo...](http://abhishek-tiwari.com/2010/08/mapreduce-and-hadoop-algorithms-
in-bioinformatics-papers.html) \- for more papers about mapreduce in
biomedical field.

